# Addresses & names needed for Christmas cards & packages



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

It's that time of year again...my classes at Santa Fe High School will be sending packages to members of the military for Christmas. We will also be sending Christmas cards 

We need your help...we need names and addresses!! If you have a family member or friend who is serving our country in any branch of the military, PLEASE provide it and we'll send greetings from Santa Fe HS...if you do not have anyone to whom we can send a package or cards, please consider a donation.

We are collecting items to put in the box (canned nuts, canned cookies--Danish butter cookies, beef jerky, trail mix, lollipops, gum, playing cards, hand-held video games, etc, etc), socks, toiletries (toothpaste & toothbrushes, Germ-X, deoderant--good smelling stuff, etc), and anything you think the guys and girls (we have no girls on our list YET), would like.

If you would prefer to make a donation to sponsor the shipping on the box, the cost is about $12-14/box. You can write a check to SFHS Postage Fund c/o Susan Leining, Box 370, SFHS, Santa Fe, TX 77510 We also accept books of stamps to put on the card. Please contact me with any addresses or questions. THANKS for your support! 
__________________
It is much easier to ask for forgiveness than permission!


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Check with jonsan4b1








Member

on this thread..

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=233854


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

I left her a message, thanks.


----------

